# Roy Pond



## troutman (Mar 11, 2009)

Tonight my wife and I went to the roy pond. It started out real slow. I was trying out my new fly rod and she was using power bait. I couldn't catch anything on the fly rod so I gave up. Right when the sun started to go down the fish started biting. She caught a 23 inch lake trout and a 14 inch rainbow. Then she let me use her rod to try and catch one and I ended up catching a 21 inch lake trout. We forgot the camera to take pictures but we will remember it next time.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

It's crazy how the DWR is planting those broad-stock Lake Trout in all the community ponds. They're fun to catch because they're bigger than the usual dinky rainbows you'll find but those Lakers sure are ugly. Most have their fins worn down to nubs.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

oh yeah they are ugly...i didnt even dare to touch the one I caught...it weirded me out!!


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

thats pretty good for a comunity pond!


----------

